# Dédoublement fichier Excel sur iCloud Drive



## Zarquon (29 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour à tous !

J'aurais un petit soucis avec iCloud Drive. Je l'utilise à la fois sur mon MacBook Pro et sur mon PC Windows 10 pour partager des fichiers Excel que j'utilise tantôt sur l'un, tantôt sur l'autre. Sauf qu'en fait, ça ne marche pas si bien...

Lorsque j'ouvre un fichier Excel du drive sur mon PC et que je l'enregistre, ça me crée un nouveau fichier dans iCloud Drive du type Fichier 2.xlsx. Si je l'enregistre une nouvelle fois, j'obtiens Fichier 3.xlsx etc. Alors que si je l'ouvre et l'enregistre directement sur mon Mac, il n'y a pas de problème.

Et puis il arrive aussi au bout de quelques jours que ces fichiers soient remplacés par des trucs comme AF0229 sans extension. Lorsque je les ouvre avec Excel, ce sont bien mes fichiers, mais leur nom a été changé.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de ce que j'ai pu mal faire ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Zarquon (29 Janvier 2019)

Re moi,

J'ai effectué quelques tests complémentaires. Ce dédoublement ne se fait pas pour tous mes fichiers Excel. Cela se passe uniquement lorsque j'enregistre un fichier depuis mon PC Windows 10, pas lorsque j'enregistre depuis mon Mac. Ensuite, il semblerait que cela n'affecte que les fichiers dépassant une certaine taille. Je n'ai pas pu trouver la taille limite mais dès 9-10 Mo le problème arrive.

La solution que j'ai trouvée pour le moment consiste à réduire au maximum la taille des mes fichiers, pour qu'ils soient de l'ordre de 1 Mo maximum.

Si quelqu'un a une autre idée, je suis preneur. 

PS: J'ajouterais que lorsque j'utilisais OneDrive au lieu de iCloud Drive, avec les mêmes fichiers, ce problème n'existait pas.


----------

